# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  [حل شد]تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی رو از کجا پیدا کنم؟

## alireza8

واقعا خیلی سیستم اعصاب خورد کنی داره و از طرفی بحث آینده آدمه و یه چیزو اشتباه وارد کنی ممکن نیس بعدا بتونی آزمون بدی یا نه
من نتونستم این تاریخ ها رو پیدا کنم
میشه راهنمایی کنید؟

----------


## Pooya_77

> واقعا خیلی سیستم اعصاب خورد کنی داره و از طرفی بحث آینده آدمه و یه چیزو اشتباه وارد کنی ممکن نیس بعدا بتونی آزمون بدی یا نه
> من نتونستم این تاریخ ها رو پیدا کنم
> میشه راهنمایی کنید؟


فکر کنم تو کارنامه باشه البته من خودم کارنامم رو پیدا نکردم هنوز [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk

----------


## alireza8

کدوم قسمت کارنامه؟ نیست

----------


## NiNi

*امسال چرا انقدر سخت شده ثبت نام؟ من آخه روز و ماه صدور مدارکم رو از کجا بدونم؟ اینا به کنار حالا! یه آدم عاقل اونجا نبود به بقیه بگه ممکنه کسی بعد از گرفتن مدرک پیش دانشگاهی دیپلم دیگه ای بگیره؟ این " سال اخذ مدرک دیپلم نباید بیشتر از سال اخذ مدرک پیش باشد" دیگه چه کوفتیه!*

----------


## Nerd_Girl

من الان میخوام برم کافی نت برا ثبت نام ممکنه دقیقا بگین چه چیزایی نسبت به  سال قبل تو ثبت نام فرق کرده تا پیداشون کنم

----------


## احسان0

> *امسال چرا انقدر سخت شده ثبت نام؟ من آخه روز و ماه صدور مدارکم رو از کجا بدونم؟ اینا به کنار حالا! یه آدم عاقل اونجا نبود به بقیه بگه ممکنه کسی بعد از گرفتن مدرک پیش دانشگاهی دیپلم دیگه ای بگیره؟ این " سال اخذ مدرک دیپلم نباید بیشتر از سال اخذ مدرک پیش باشد" دیگه چه کوفتیه!*


لازم نیست فقط سال رو درست وارد کن

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Nerd_Girl


من الان میخوام برم کافی نت برا ثبت نام ممکنه دقیقا بگین چه چیزایی نسبت به  سال قبل تو ثبت نام فرق کرده تا پیداشون کنم


علاوه بر سال اخذ مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی، ماه و روز رو هم میخواد. سال اخذ مدرک دیپلم هم باید قبل از پیش باشه. سریال اعتباری هم ۲۸ هزار و صد تومان شده. همین*

----------


## Nerd_Girl

> *
> علاوه بر سال اخذ مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی، ماه و روز رو هم میخواد. سال اخذ مدرک دیپلم هم باید قبل از پیش باشه. سریال اعتباری هم ۲۸ هزار و صد تومان شده. همین*


ممنون فقط قضیه ی کد 6 و 12 چیه ؟ فقط برای پسراس؟ تو یه تاپیکی دیدم

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Nerd_Girl


ممنون فقط قضیه ی کد 6 و 12 چیه ؟ فقط برای پسراس؟ تو یه تاپیکی دیدم


مطمئن نیستم ولی فک کنم آره. واسه دخترخانم ها نیست*

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_مدرسه_

----------


## Mariyana

کسایی که ثبت نام کردن ماه و روز دیپلم رو فقط میخواد یا ماه و روز پیشم میخواد؟

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

منم این مشکل رو داشتم روز و ماه رو اول تیر زدم

----------


## Mrhadi

> منم این مشکل رو داشتم روز و ماه رو اول تیر زدم ������


مهم سال اخذ روز و ماهش زیاد مهم نیس خرداد زدم من 
فقط نظام قدیمیا باید گزینه نظام ترمی واحدی سالی واحدی رو انتخاب کنن نه نظام قدیم

----------


## alireza8

سلام
با کارشناس سنجش تماس گرفتم
گفتم دیپلم خرداد 95 دارم گفت بزن 
95/3/31

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط alireza8


سلام
با کارشناس سنجش تماس گرفتم
گفتم دیپلم خرداد 95 دارم گفت بزن 
95/3/31


الان امدم همین مطلب رو بگم دیدم گفتید*

----------


## saradream

ببخشید اما منکه به مدرسه زنگ زدم گفتن تاریخ رو گواهی فارغ التحصیلی پیش و متوسطه که تمبر دارن،آخرش چه تاریخی بزنم؟

----------


## Fawzi

> ببخشید اما منکه به مدرسه زنگ زدم گفتن تاریخ رو گواهی فارغ التحصیلی پیش و متوسطه که تمبر دارن،آخرش چه تاریخی بزنم؟


31خرداد سال فارغ التحصیلی پیش و متوسطه !
برای کسایی که به هر دلیلی برای شهریور امتحاناشون بوده ..احتمالا باید شهریور ماه بزنند. :Yahoo (117): 
گواهی رو دریابید !!

----------


## saradream

من بااینکه خرداد تموم کردم تاریخ یکیش زدن مهر همون سال،یکیشو دی همون سال،چیکار کنم؟

----------


## Fawzi

> من بااینکه خرداد تموم کردم تاریخ یکیش زدن مهر همون سال،یکیشو دی همون سال،چیکار کنم؟


کجا زده ؟روی گواهی؟

----------


## saradream

بله تاریخ ثبت رو گواهی

----------


## sarvvv1378

سلام  دوستان من ازکسی پرسیدم اینطور راهنمایی کرد
وارد سایت دیپ کد میشین و وقتی کد سوابق میاد یه قسمتی داره نوشته درخواست شما از اون قسمت میتونین تاریخو پیدا کنین نوشته تاریخ ایجاد شده

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sarvvv1378


سلام  دوستان من ازکسی پرسیدم اینطور راهنمایی کرد
وارد سایت دیپ کد میشین و وقتی کد سوابق میاد یه قسمتی داره نوشته درخواست شما از اون قسمت میتونین تاریخو پیدا کنین نوشته تاریخ ایجاد شده







 نوشته اصلی توسط saradream


بله تاریخ ثبت رو گواهی







 نوشته اصلی توسط saradream


من بااینکه خرداد تموم کردم تاریخ یکیش زدن مهر همون سال،یکیشو دی همون سال،چیکار کنم؟


دوستان این تاریخی که میگین مربوط به زمان نوشته شدن این برگه گواهی موقت پایان تحصیلی است /واصلا تاریخش ربطی نداره به زمان مورد نظر سنجش 
کسایی خرداد فارغ از تحصیل شدند باید 31-3- رو بزنند //حرف خود کارشناس سازمان سنجش //*

----------


## Saeede_Sh

دوستان این تاریخ رو چی کار کردین؟؟؟

----------


## Saeede_Sh

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دوستان این تاریخی که میگین مربوط به زمان نوشته شدن این برگه گواهی موقت پایان تحصیلی است /واصلا تاریخش ربطی نداره به زمان مورد نظر سنجش 
> کسایی خرداد فارغ از تحصیل شدند باید 31-3- رو بزنند //حرف خود کارشناس سازمان سنجش //*


مطمئن هستین ؟؟ بزنیم 31 خرداد ؟؟؟ چون برای من فقط سالش هست روز و ماه نیست

----------


## Lullaby

*من امروز بالاخره رفتم ثبت نام کردم
ببینید وقتی من رفتم کافی نت بهم گفت که روز و ماه زیاد مهم نیست،اصلش ساله اخذ مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیه
برای من واسه تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلمم زد= 31.خرداد.95
و واسه پیش دانشگاهیم همون تاریخ صدور کارنامم زد(که بالای کارنامه ی پیشم بود)=13.تیر.96
چندبار ازش پرسیدم که مهمه تاریخ ها دقیق باشه یا نه،گفت نه زیاد مهم نیست حدودی بگی کافیه،منتها سال باید دقیق باشه
الان بنظرتون چه کنم دوستان؟!
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید @artim*

----------


## احسان0

> *من امروز بالاخره رفتم ثبت نام کردم
> ببینید وقتی من رفتم کافی نت بهم گفت که روز و ماه زیاد مهم نیست،اصلش ساله اخذ مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیه
> برای من واسه تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلمم زد= 31.خرداد.95
> و واسه پیش دانشگاهیم همون تاریخ صدور کارنامم زد(که بالای کارنامه ی پیشم بود)=13.تیر.96
> چندبار ازش پرسیدم که مهمه تاریخ ها دقیق باشه یا نه،گفت نه زیاد مهم نیست حدودی بگی کافیه،منتها سال باید دقیق باشه
> الان بنظرتون چه کنم دوستان؟!
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید @artim*


دوست عزیز مهم نیست اگه به پرینت برگه ثبت نامت دقت کنی اونم اخر سر همون سالو زده خلاص

----------


## Lullaby

> دوست عزیز مهم نیست اگه به پرینت برگه ثبت نامت دقت کنی اونم اخر سر همون سالو زده خلاص


آره اونم سال رو زده،ممنون
امیدوارم مشکلی پیش نیاد

----------


## احسان0

> آره اونم سال رو زده،ممنون
> امیدوارم مشکلی پیش نیاد


نترس

----------


## Saeede_Sh

> آره اونم سال رو زده،ممنون
> امیدوارم مشکلی پیش نیاد


ببخشید گفتید تو پرینت نهایی فقط سال هست؟؟؟

----------


## احسان0

> ببخشید گفتید تو پرینت نهایی فقط سال هست؟؟؟


yes

----------


## artim

> *من امروز بالاخره رفتم ثبت نام کردم
> ببینید وقتی من رفتم کافی نت بهم گفت که روز و ماه زیاد مهم نیست،اصلش ساله اخذ مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیه
> برای من واسه تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلمم زد= 31.خرداد.95
> و واسه پیش دانشگاهیم همون تاریخ صدور کارنامم زد(که بالای کارنامه ی پیشم بود)=13.تیر.96
> چندبار ازش پرسیدم که مهمه تاریخ ها دقیق باشه یا نه،گفت نه زیاد مهم نیست حدودی بگی کافیه،منتها سال باید دقیق باشه
> الان بنظرتون چه کنم دوستان؟!
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید @artim*


مهم نست اگر فرصت داری و وسواس به دبیرستان برو بایگانی شده مدارکت دفتردار دبیرستان تاریخ دقیقشو بهت میگه بعد ویرایشش میتونی کنی در کل سال های قبل فقط سال بوده

----------


## Lullaby

> مهم نست اگر فرصت داری و وسواس به دبیرستان برو بایگانی شده مدارکت دفتردار دبیرستان تاریخ دقیقشو بهت میگه بعد ویرایشش میتونی کنی در کل سال های قبل فقط سال بوده


صبح رفتم مدرسه و پروندم رو گرفتم اما توی مدارکمم فقط سال رو زده بودن
بنظرتون اگر ویرایش نکنم مشکلی پیش میاد؟
مدرسه ام گفت سال مهمه فقط
سالای قبلم فقط سال بود
حتی تو پرینت ثبت نام هم فقط سالِ اخذِ مدرک رو زده
نمیدونم چیکار کنم

----------


## احسان0

> صبح رفتم مدرسه و پروندم رو گرفتم اما توی مدارکمم فقط سال رو زده بودن
> بنظرتون اگر ویرایش نکنم مشکلی پیش میاد؟
> مدرسه ام گفت سال مهمه فقط
> سالای قبلم فقط سال بود
> حتی تو پرینت ثبت نام هم فقط سالِ اخذِ مدرک رو زده
> نمیدونم چیکار کنم


به انبیا و اولیا مشکلی پیش نمیاد چرا گیر دادای ....................................

----------


## Lullaby

> به انبیا و اولیا مشکلی پیش نمیاد چرا گیر دادای ....................................


خو شما از کجا میدونی که مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟ :32:

----------


## artim

> صبح رفتم مدرسه و پروندم رو گرفتم اما توی مدارکمم فقط سال رو زده بودن
> بنظرتون اگر ویرایش نکنم مشکلی پیش میاد؟
> مدرسه ام گفت سال مهمه فقط
> سالای قبلم فقط سال بود
> حتی تو پرینت ثبت نام هم فقط سالِ اخذِ مدرک رو زده
> نمیدونم چیکار کنم


نه مهم نیست اکثر داده ها و کد ها و سال ها  که موقع ثبتنام میپرسه سیستم فقط جنبه اماری داره همین
فقط اسم  و عکس و شماره شناسنامه مهمه

----------


## احسان0

> خو شما از کجا میدونی که مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


ای خدا بچه ها از خود سنجش پرسیدن

----------


## Lullaby

> نه مهم نیست اکثر داده ها و کد ها و سال ها  که موقع ثبتنام میپرسه سیستم فقط جنبه اماری داره همین
> فقط اسم  و عکس و شماره شناسنامه مهمه


خو اسم و عکس و شماره شناسنامم درست بود :Yahoo (9): 
مرســـــــــــــــــــــی :Y (509):  :Y (509):  :Y (509):  :Y (509):  :Y (509):

----------


## Lullaby

> ای خدا بچه ها از خود سنجش پرسیدن


مرســــــــــــــی :Y (544):  :Y (544):  :Y (544):  :Y (544):

----------


## احسان0

> مرســــــــــــــی


ولی خب خود کنکور بدبختی اصلیه حالا بگو چقدر امادهای برا98؟

----------


## niklaus.M

> سلام
> با کارشناس سنجش تماس گرفتم
> گفتم دیپلم خرداد 95 دارم گفت بزن 
> 95/3/31





> *
> الان امدم همین مطلب رو بگم دیدم گفتید*


شماره تماس رو بگید

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeede_Sh


مطمئن هستین ؟؟ بزنیم 31 خرداد ؟؟؟ چون برای من فقط سالش هست روز و ماه نیست


خرداد فارغ از تحصیل شدید باید 3/31 رو وارد کنید //در ثانی بعد چاپ برگه اخر فقط سال رو زده 






 نوشته اصلی توسط amvaff


صبح رفتم مدرسه و پروندم رو گرفتم اما توی مدارکمم فقط سال رو زده بودن
بنظرتون اگر ویرایش نکنم مشکلی پیش میاد؟
مدرسه ام گفت سال مهمه فقط
سالای قبلم فقط سال بود
حتی تو پرینت ثبت نام هم فقط سالِ اخذِ مدرک رو زده
نمیدونم چیکار کنم







 نوشته اصلی توسط niklaus.M




من خودم خرداد فراغ از تحصیل شدم زدم 3/31 - /اصلا بالا هم گفتم فقط سال رو می نویسه زمان چاپ
شماره تماس رو بگید


  عزیز برو سازمان سنجش سمت چپ نوشته ورود به سیستم پاسخگویی اونجا ثبت نام کن وسوالت رو بپرس خط  بینهایت شلوغ است*

----------


## Mariyana

دوستان کاش لطفا برید مدرکتون رو بگیرید من الان گرفتم تاریخ صدور دیپلم 6 ماه بعده تقریبا تاریخ صدور پیش که شهریور گرفتم سال بعد فروردینه
-----------------
سنجش زده تاریخ اخذ مدرک همون تاریخ صدوره

----------


## saj8jad

عزیزان کسانی که خرداد فارغ التحصیل شدن میشه *03/31/سال اخذ دیپلم یا پیش* 
کسانی هم که شهریور فارغ التحصیل شدن میشه *06/31/سال اخذ دیپلم یا پیش 


مثلا!
*یکی در خرداد 95 دیپلم گرفته تاریخش میشه 1395/03/31
همون داوطلب در شهریور 96 پیش رو تموم کرده میشه 1396/06/31
*
*

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

تاریخ گواهی موقت دیپلم و پیش با اصل مدرک باهم متفاوته :Yahoo (21): من بین این 2تا تاریخ شک داشتم ولی الان دوستان میگن هیچکدومو نباید بزنیم و 31خرداد وارد کنیم!کسی مشاورش راهنمایی نکرده؟

----------


## R.E.Z.A

اینا که دی ماه پیش گرفتن باید چه تاریخی بزنن ؟

----------


## Elahe_

چرا برا من توي پرينتي كه كافي نت بهم داده حرفي از ماه و روز زده نشده؟

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

دوستان من میخوام ثبت نام کنم ولی هنوز این تاریخ رو نمیدونم چی وارد کنم لطفا اگه کسی از منبع قابل اعتمادی پرسیده راهنمایی کنه

----------


## Mariyana

> دوستان من میخوام ثبت نام کنم ولی هنوز این تاریخ رو نمیدونم چی وارد کنم لطفا اگه کسی از منبع قابل اعتمادی پرسیده راهنمایی کنه


برو مدرسه ای که خوندی درجا بهت میدن مدرکو  هم پیش هم دیپلم

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستان من میخوام ثبت نام کنم ولی هنوز این تاریخ رو نمیدونم چی وارد کنم لطفا اگه کسی از منبع قابل اعتمادی پرسیده راهنمایی کنه


اگر فارغ التحصیل خرداد هستید میشه 3/31 
اگر فارغ التحصیل شهریور هستید میشه 6/31 

سالش رو که خود سیستم زده و شما نمیتونید تغییرش بدید

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> برو مدرسه ای که خوندی درجا بهت میدن مدرکو  هم پیش هم دیپلم


مدرک دیپلم و پیش رو دارم ولی تاریخشو مرداد زده در صورتی که من خرداد دیپلم گرفتم از طرفی تاریخ مدرک موقت و اصل متفاوته و تاریخی که سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش میگه وارد کنیم31خرداده حالا نمیدونم کدوم یک از 3تاریخ رو وارد کنم

----------


## saj8jad

> مدرک دیپلم و پیش رو دارم ولی تاریخشو مرداد زده در صورتی که من خرداد دیپلم گرفتم از طرفی تاریخ مدرک موقت و اصل متفاوته و تاریخی که سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش میگه وارد کنیم31خرداده حالا نمیدونم کدوم یک از 3تاریخ رو وارد کنم


مهم نیست این تاریخ آبجی، باور کنید

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> مهم نیست این تاریخ آبجی، باور کنید


اره فکر کنم مهم نباشه ولی گفتم شاید سنجش اینقدر دقیق شده لابد یه حکمتی داره منم وسواس پیدا کردم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mariyana

> مدرک دیپلم و پیش رو دارم ولی تاریخشو مرداد زده در صورتی که من خرداد دیپلم گرفتم از طرفی تاریخ مدرک موقت و اصل متفاوته و تاریخی که سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش میگه وارد کنیم31خرداده حالا نمیدونم کدوم یک از 3تاریخ رو وارد کنم


ببین عزیزم تو خود سنجش زده تاریخ اخذ مدرک یعنی تاریخی که به صورت رسمی ثبت شده که گواهی رسمی صادر شده منم دیپلمم خرداد پاس کردم مرداد زده و پیشو شهریور زده فروردین همینا رو وارد کردم
خرداد شما پاس گردی ولی به صورت رسمی مدرکی هم ببری دانشگاه همین اصل دیپلم و پیشه که چه تاریخی روشه
سیستم پاسخ گو برای کسیه نمیدونه مدرکش گم شده چه میدونم گرو دانشگاهیه فعلا میخونه میگه این حدود بزن حالا تقریبی ولی شما که اصلشو داری دیگه

----------


## Elahe_

> چرا برا من توي پرينتي كه كافي نت بهم داده حرفي از ماه و روز زده نشده؟


يعني كسي نميدونه؟؟؟!!!

----------


## احسان0

> مدرک دیپلم و پیش رو دارم ولی تاریخشو مرداد زده در صورتی که من خرداد دیپلم گرفتم از طرفی تاریخ مدرک موقت و اصل متفاوته و تاریخی که سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش میگه وارد کنیم31خرداده حالا نمیدونم کدوم یک از 3تاریخ رو وارد کنم


یعنی موندم تو کار شما خدایی سیستم  پاسخگویی سنجش گفته31وارد کن 
دیگه جرا گیر دادین این تاریخ هم چرت و پرتی بیش نیست

----------


## احسان0

> يعني كسي نميدونه؟؟؟!!!


مهم نیست خب که ننوشته برا منم ننوشته

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> یعنی موندم تو کار شما خدایی سیستم  پاسخگویی سنجش گفته31وارد کن 
> دیگه جرا گیر دادین این تاریخ هم چرت و پرتی بیش نیست


یه سری از دوستان میگن این تاریخ تقریبی برای بچه هاییه که مدرک دستشون نیست گفتم بعدا نگن چرا تاریخ دقیق مدرکو وارد نکردی

----------


## احسان0

> یه سری از دوستان میگن این تاریخ تقریبی برای بچه هاییه که مدرک دستشون نیست گفتم بعدا نگن چرا تاریخ دقیق مدرکو وارد نکردی


  :Y (453):  :Y (399):

----------

